# Web Billing - Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)



## D.Opfer (23 September 2005)

> Web Billing - Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)
> 
> Die meisten Informationsangebote des Internets sind, abgesehen von den Grundgebühren, kostenlos. Für einzelne Angebote (bestimmte Seiten innerhalb einer Website) können jedoch Kosten erhoben werden. Eine Bezahlmöglichkeit ist dabei das Handy, der Betrag wird also über die Mobilfunkrechnung eingezogen. Diese legale Art und Weise, sich die Inanspruchnahme von Internetdienstleistungen bezahlen zu lassen, gerät durch zahlreichen Missbrauch immer häufiger in Verruf.
> In diesem Beitrag finden Sie:
> ...



Quelle: www.vis-recht.bayern.de/de/left/themen/vertriebsformen/webbilling.htm


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2005)

> Ein Sonderproblem ergibt sich bei Prepaid-Verträgen, weil dort das Geld bereits abgebucht wurde. Betroffenen wird deswegen empfohlen, eine Beratungsstelle der Verbraucherzentrale aufzusuchen. Dort kann in der Einzelfall-Rechtsberatung die weitere Vorgangsweise festgelegt werden, um die Zahlungsforderung abzuwehren.


Was heißt abwehren?  Bei Prepaid ist das Geld erst mal sofort weg und zurückholen ist ungleich  schwieriger 
als bei Vertragshandys zunächst die Zahlung zu verweigern.

cp


----------

